# CHANGSHA | Zhong'ao Plaza | 214m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

214米+150米！長沙老城區又添新地標「中澳廣場」批後公布 - 人人焦點







ppfocus.com














By 长沙拉莫斯


----------

